
Show HN: Tool TL;DR – Popular Software Tools Explained in Layman's Terms - pizza_pleb
https://www.tooltldr.com/
======
50shade
This is such a great idea! Both for committed learners and for those who just
need a cheat sheet for conversations with more experienced technicians. Having
a category for enterprise tools and DevOps tools would also be really handy
(ie. Azure, ActiveDirectory, Elastic Beanstalk, Heroku, etc.)

~~~
pizza_pleb
Thank you! I'm glad you see the benefit of a resource like this. And users can
create the tools as well as the categories so feel free to add a DevOps
category, as I'm not as well-versed on tools in that space.

------
pizza_pleb
Hello, HN!

Long-time listener, first-time caller here.

Tool TL;DR aims to answer common questions that come up in software
development such as "why do I need this tool? what's the hype about? how does
it compare to this other tool I use?" as well as questions from beginners such
as "what are the kinds of tools out there? where do I even use this tool? why
would someone need to start using it?"

With short, layman's terms explanations of these tools and their respective
categories that they fall under, anyone from novice to an experienced engineer
can understand the growing software tool landscape. Since it's also a wiki,
the same people can contribute and help others understand too.

